# heat lamp for baby chicks



## motdaugrnds (Mar 20, 2013)

I have red lights and clear lights specifically specified for heating brooder. 

I have 30 jumbo cornish X in the brooder now with 3 lights hanging (2 are clear and 1 is red). The area is 3' x 6' with a 2-1/2 ft divider separating it fom the rest of the brooding house and the adjacent covered pen. 

The nights have been cold and, though they already have some feathers, I still see them cuddling together under the "clear" lights. They are not cuddling under the red light. I would like to understand why. All 3 lights hang down the same length.

Does anyone know what the difference is heat-wise in these?


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Maybe they just like the brighter light better. :shrug:


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

I dont know..we use the red light and they do fine with that ???


----------



## Sundancer (Jan 21, 2012)

The red lights usually are a bit hotter then the white. Try moving the red up a bit further. We put a thermometer in the brooder pen and monitor the temp. Rule of thumb is to hot if they avoid the lamp and good if they run all around then group huddle under or near the heat source.


----------



## motdaugrnds (Mar 20, 2013)

Thank you all so much for responding. I'll go out and raise the red light today.


----------

